# Thank You Alan



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 22, 2005)

I want to thank Alan Lastutfka for helping me update my website. Alan was totally pro during our converstations and was right on anything I asked him to do (with concern to the site). I wanted a no nonsense sight without a ton of gimmicks but left one feeling they were on a pro's site. I now have a site that looks pro and not like a silo for dog food.

www.scoredog.tv


----------



## TheoKrueger (Sep 22, 2005)

Looking good 8)


----------



## ComposerDude (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice work Alan and Craig!

-Peter


----------



## Niah (Sep 22, 2005)

aaaah much better now 

great work Alan.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 22, 2005)

As a former web developer myself, I can give that a critical thumbs up. 

Well done guys.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 22, 2005)

Actually, I have one minor criticism. (there had to be one!)

Having your contact link "mailto" craig "@" scoredog.. etc, etc... opens you up to lots of spamming.

Spammers use tools these days to scour webpage code and add it to their mass-marketing lists.

The other possible problem is that one might not have an email client on their computer (unusual these days I admit) but if theyre running hotmail or some other based webmail, the "mailto" link wont work for them.

The best option is to pop a contact form on the page where a user fills out a few fields and hits "submit". 

Behind the scenes, the server fires off an email to the intended recipient.

Craig or Alan, let me know if you would like the neccassary code to make this work, it involves two pages (the form fill-outpage and a thank-you page) and is pretty straight-forward.

Sorry for nitpicking, just bad (or anal) habits picked up from my i.t. days. 8)


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks Scott, we will have the contact pages set up shortly (tomorow I think) and that will take care of that issue. (just like to point out this is how it was set up on his old site though so the spam amount should not change form what it already is).

Thanks everyone for the kind words, I had a lot of fun working on the site and Craig has been one of my most easy-going clients to date, letting me know what he was looking for as precisely as possible and being open to suggestions.

Thanks again.

-Alan


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks for the nice responses....i would like to also thank CB for rewriting my bio.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 22, 2005)

You did the music for "Dragon Tales"! My son loves that show.

Jose


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 22, 2005)

I did music for dragon Tales Yes...but just some episodes.


----------



## fv (Sep 23, 2005)

Good job on the site Alan & Craig. I think that you definitely achieved your goals with this. Much more professional looking as well as the no-nonsense feel that you were going for.

FV


----------



## lux (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks nice, effective job Alan. 

Luca


----------



## Ed (Sep 23, 2005)

This is a really cool desgn


----------



## Thonex (Sep 23, 2005)

Much better Craig!!! 

Nice site.... fast... clean.... organized... hey... what else can I say.... oh yeah... nice music too :D 

T


----------



## PaulR (Sep 23, 2005)

You spelled Copland wrong.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 23, 2005)

It is a nice website but I kind of miss the old east village grungy scoredawgz hang out webpage too.

We should start a club in an old coffee shop or something SCOREDAWGZZZZZZZ What'zzzuuuuuuuppppppp!


----------



## christianb (Sep 23, 2005)

PaulR said:


> You spelled Copland wrong.



43,00 google hits for Copeland
691,000 for Copland




cb


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry for the misspelling - that was my fault - Copeland is an indie rock band I like - I saw Copland but typed Copeland.

Thanks again everyone for the kind words - it was fun.

-Alan


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 23, 2005)

Alan, I just noticed that all the images are jpgs mate. You could save a lot of bandwidth and make them less than half the size by saving them as gifs.

Jpgs are more efficient when there are lots of colours or a continuos change in tone like linear shading.

Flat colours always fare better as gifs.

Sorry, Im not trying to lecture, Its just that the page will be a lot more efficient and load a heap faster with gifs (for this design.) Obviously the photos can remain as jpgs, Im referring to the navigational images, footer etc.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the fixes guys...appreciated!


----------



## José Herring (Sep 24, 2005)

When can I get my Scoredawgz jacket and glasses? Can't you sell them on your website? 'sup wit dat homie? Hook me up dawg!

Peace out.

8) 
J


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 22, 2013)

Scoredawgs...Great name for a person fighting for gigs where he gets to do the Score using his DAW.


----------

